# توضيح



## كرم الرشيدى (14 نوفمبر 2013)

توضيح عايز أفهمه :

 1_ إذا كان هناك إختلاف بين النص الماسورى العبرى وبين الترجمة السبعينيه ؟
 2_ واذا كان زيادات ونقصان بين المخطوطات اليونانيه ( السينائية , الفاتكيانيه ) ؟
 3_ اذا كانت ترجمة الفانديك تختلف عن ( المخطوطة السينائية ) أقدم مخطوطة متكامله ؟
 4_ واذا كان الناسخ وضعهم كلمات زياداة لاسباب لاهوتيه وحذفوا كلمات ؟
 إذ لم يكن هذا عين التحريف فما هو التحريف ؟
 هنتظر الاجابه فى منتداكم باذن الله ...


----------



## apostle.paul (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*طيب قبل ما اناقشك فى القراءات

انت عرفت منين القراءات ؟ مش بمقارنة انواع نصوص مختلفة ؟

يعنى النص اللى اتنقل عبر قرون لم يوحد وظل ينتقل بحرية كاملة بما فيه من قراءات ووصل النص بما فيه من قراءات يختلف تقسيمها

يبقى كيف حرف النص ولم يتدخل احد طيلة قرون لتوحيده ؟؟؟

التحريف هو ما فعله واحد اول حرف من اسمه " عثمان " حينما اختلفت النصوص فوحد النص عنوة وقهرا وانشاء نص لا نعلم ما علاقته بسابقه ولم ينتقل النص بحرية كاملة وتم انشاء نص جديد لا نعلم ما علاقته بالنص السابق له 

لكن انا لدى تقاليد مختلفة للنص نشات بمعزولية تامة عن نظيره يؤكد حقيقة واحدة ان  استحالة ان فى عصر مبكر تم اختراع نص جديد غير الذى كتبه الكتاب الاصليين

ما حفظ فى النص السكندرى و البيزنطى والغربى 
وما حفظ فى النص الماسورى والسبعينى والسامرى

يؤكد على تنوع وانتشار مصادر النص واستحالة تخليق نص جديد انحرف فى رسالته عن الاصل   
*


----------



## أَمَة (14 نوفمبر 2013)

بعد الرد الكافي والمختصر الذي كتبه العضو المبارك apostle paul، دعنا نرى ماذا يقصد المسلمون عندما يتكلمون عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس، وذلك من خلال تعريف كلمة "تحريف" في القواميس العربية:

 +++معنى تحريف في قاموس المعاني. *قاموس عربي عربي* :

1. " تَحْرِيفُ الكَلاَمِ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ " : تَغْيِيرُهُ وَتَبْدِيلُهُ وَإِعْطَاؤُهُ تَفْسِيرًا مُغَايِراً لِمَقَاصِدِهِ .
2. تحريف الكلام أي تغييره وصرفه عن معناه، مثل تحريف اليهود للتوراة وتحريف النصارى للإنجيل 

*+++* (لسان العرب) *الباحث العربي* :
والتحريف في القرآن والكلمة:* تغيير الحرفِ عن معناه والكلمة عن معناها، *هي قريبة الشبه كما كانت اليهود تُغَيِّرُ مَعانَي التوراة بالأَشباه، فوصَفَهم اللّه بفعلهم فقال تعالى: يُحَرِّفُون الكَلِمَ عن مواضعه.

 تعليق جانبي: من هذا التعريف الإسلامي لكلمة تحريف، لا عتب على المسلم الذي لم يمسك بحياته الكتاب المقدس ولا قرأ فيه، حتى *ولو فعل* - اقصد قرأ، تكون قراءته موجهة من قبل المسيئين للكتاب المقدس لآيات من هنا وهناك، خارجة عن نطاق النص الكلي، بغرض المسيئين للكتاب المقدس.

*عودة* الى ما جاء في كلا المعجمين، حيث نرى أن التحريف [للكتاب المقدس] يعني تغيير عن المعنى وإعطائه تفسيرا مغايرا للمقصد الأصلي. وهذا لم يحدث لا في النسخ ولا في الترجمات، وما كتبه العضو المبارك apostle paul في هذا الخصوص كافيا، ولا حاجة للتزويد عليه.

توضيحا لك ولغيرك من القراء الأكارم، اعطيك صورة عن التحريف في الترجمة، الذي لم يغير المعنى ولا أعطى تفسيرا مغايرا، من إنجيل متى الاصحاح الأول العدد الأول:
 
*+++ وفقا لترجمة* *سميث وفاندايك*
كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ.
 
*+++ وفقا لترجمة الحياة*
 هذا سجل نسب يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم:
 
*+++ وفقا لترجمة الأخبار السارة*
هذا نسب يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم:

*+++ وفقا لترجمة اليسوعية*
نسب يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم : 

 نرى الترجمة الاولى استعملت:كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ
الترجمة الثانية: هذا سجل نسب يسوع المسيح
الترجمة الثالثة: هذا نسب يسوع المسيح
الترجمة الرابعة: نسب يسوع المسيح

هل غير هذا "التحريف المعنى"؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال اترك الإجابة عليه للقارئ الكريم ولكل من يبحث عن الحقيقة بحق. 

كلمة اخيرة توضيحية لكل مسلم باحث ويرغب في المعرفة، *بغض النظر عن إيمانه*، الكتاب المقدس لم ينزل على الأنبياء في العهده القديم، بل كتبوه بلغتهم وباسلوبهم بوحى الروح القدس من حيث المضمون....* كذلك العهد الجديد اي* *الإنجيل، لم ينزل على المسيح* حسب ما يظن ويفكر المسلم، ومن منطلق ظنه وفهمه يقبل ما يقال له أن الكتاب المقدس محرف لأن الترجمات تختلف في إستعمال بعض الكلمات وترتيبها، في حين ان المعنى لا يتغير.
 

 *المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي ظهر لنا بالجسد*
*المسيح هو الإنجيل وعلة الإنجيل.*​


----------



## كرم الرشيدى (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*الرد*



هعلق باذن الله على مداخلتين الاستاذ apostle.paul والاستاذه أمة وأرى أن هناك أخطاء وقعوا فيه فى ردهم على تساؤلاتى وهى بالترتيب :

 الخطأ الاول :



> يبقى كيف حرف النص ولم يتدخل احد طيلة قرون لتوحيده ؟؟؟




طبعا هذا الكلام خطأ ببساطة  لان الكثير تدخلوا فى المخطوطات وإليك الدليل :
المهندس رياض يوسف داود: مدخلٌ إلى النَّقد الكِتابي, دار المشرق ببيروت - صـ23
كان الكِتاب يُنْسَخ نَسْخ اليَد في بداية العَصْر المسيحي, وكانوا يَنْسَخُون بأدوات كِتابيَّة بِدائيَّة, عن نُسَخ مَنْسُوخة, ولقد أدْخَل النُّسّاخ الكثِير من التَّبْدِيل والتَّعْدِيل على النُّصُوص وتَراكَمَ بَعْضُهُ على بَعْضِهِ الآخر, فكان النُّص الذي وَصَلَ آخر الأمر مُثْقَلاً بألوان التَّبْدِيل التي ظَهَرَت في عَدَدٍ كبيرٍ من القِراءات؛ فما إن يُصْدَر كتابٌ جديدٌ حتى تُنْشَر له نُسْخاتٌ مَشْحُونَةٌ بالأغلاط.

شنودة ماهر إسحاق: مخطوطات الكتاب المُقدَّس بلغاتها الأصلية, الأنبا رويس بالعباسية – صـ20. [وقد أظهر باك Pack في دراسته عن طريقة أوريجانوس في مُقارنة النُّصُوص الكتابية أنَّ أوريجانوس يُرجع الفروق في القراءات إلى أسباب أربعة هي: 1- أخطاء أثناء عملية النَّقل بالنَّساخة نتيجة انخفاض درجة التَّركيز عند النَّاسِخ في بعض الأحيان. 2- النُّسَخ التي يتلفها الهراطقة عمداً ببثّ أفكارهم فيها أثناء النَّساخة. 3- التَّعديلات التي يُجريها بعض النُّسّاخ عن وعي وبشيء من الاندفاع بهدف تصحيح ما يرون أنَّه أخطاء وقعت من نُسّاخ سابقين أو اختلاف عن القراءة التي اعتادوا سماعها. 4- تعديلات بهدف توضيح المعنى المقصود في العبارة.]

مقدمة الترجمة اليسيوعيه ص 12
ومن الواضح أن ما أدخله النساخ من التبديل على مر القرون تراكم بعضه على بعضه الآخر، فكان النص الذي وصل آخر الأمر إلى عهد الطباعة مثقلاً بمختلف ألوان التبديل .. والمثال الأعلى الذي يهدف إليه علم نقد النصوص هو أن يمحص هذه الوثائق المختلفة ، لكي يقيم نصاً يكون أقرب ما يمكن من الأصل الأول، ولا يمكن في حال من الأحوال الوصول إلى الأصل نفسه .


الخطأ الثانى : 




> (التحريف هو ما فعله واحد اول حرف من اسمه " عثمان " حينما اختلفت النصوص فوحد النص عنوة وقهرا , ولم ينتقل النص بحرية كاملة




يفهم من كلامك أن عثمان جعله نصا واحد على غير رضا الصحابه بل وقهرهم على مصحفه ؟ 

عن مصعب بن سعد قال: أدركت الناس حين شقَّق عثمان ? المصاحف، فأعجبهم ذلك، أو قال: لم يعِبْ ذلك أحدٌ 
رواه الداني في المقنع في معرفة رسم مصاحف الأمصار ص 18، ورواه ابن أبي داود في كتاب المصاحف باب اتفاق الناس مع عثمان على جمع المصاحف، ص 19

*قال علي بن أبي طالب: " أيها الناس، إياكم والغلو في عثمان**. **تقولون حرق المصاحف، والله ما حرقها إلا عن ملأ من أصحاب محمد ولو وليت مثل ما ولي لفعلت مثل الذي فعل *
*البداية والنهاية، ابن كثير 9/121*


الخطأ الثالث : 




> (وتم انشاء نص جديد لا نعلم ما علاقته بالنص السابق له )


لا اعلم من أتيت بأن عثمان انشا نص جديد هذا كلام غريب جدا ؟ 
ما الدليل على ما تقول ؟ 
هل كنت معاهم فرايت ما جمعه عثمان فى مصحف واحد وما حرق من المصاحف الاخرى فرايت فوارق بينها ؟
 إلا تعلم أن عثمان اخذ مصحفه اصلا من صدور الصحابة ؟ إلا تعلم أن هذا الامر كان بمشورة الصحابة الكبار ؟ 
تقول ليس هناك علاقة بين نص عثمان والنص السابق أى ( جمع ابوبكر ومصاحف الصحابه ) !
إلا تعلم عزيزى أن عثمان أن من شروط جمع عثمان الاعتماد على السابق !
1 - الاعتماد على جمع أبي بكر الصديق ، ويظهر هذا جليًّا في طلب عثمان  الصحف التي جمع فيها أبو بكرٍ القرآن من حفصة -رضي الله عنها، وقد كانت هذه الصحف -كما مرَّ- مستندةً إلى الأصل المكتوب بين يدي النَّبِيّ.
 عن أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قال: … فَأَرْسَلَ عُثْمَانُ إِلَى حَفْصَةَ: أَنْ أَرْسِلِي إِلَيْنَا بِالصُّحُفِ نَنْسَخُهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ ثُمَّ نَرُدُّهَا إِلَيْكِ، فَأَرْسَلَتْ بِها حَفْصَةُ إِلَى عُثْمَانَ، فَأَمَرَ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ وَعَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ وَسَعِيدَ بْنَ الْعَاصِ وَعَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ فَنَسَخُوهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ. 
 رواه البخاري في صحيحة: كتاب فضائل القرآن باب جمع القرآن (8/626) ح 4987​

_ الرد على الاستاذه أمه _

 الخطا الاول :  تريد الاستاذة أعطاء إنطباع ان المقصود بكلمات التحريف فى القرأن فى حق الاناجيل والتوراة خاصه فقط بــ (وَإِعْطَاؤُهُ تَفْسِيرًا مُغَايِراً لِمَقَاصِدِهِ.)
وهذا خطأ كبير ببساطة لان القرأن صرح بأن جميع أنواع التحريفات قد وقعت فى هذه الكتب مثل 
1- تحريف التبديل:
قوله تعالى: "مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا   النساء: 46
وقوله تعالى: "وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آَخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ  المائدة: 41
وقوله تعالى: “أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ البقرة: 75
2- تحريف الزيادة:
فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ  البقرة: 79
3- تحريف الإنقاص (الحذف):
وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ قَالُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا   الأنعام: 91
4- تحريف المعنى دون اللفظ:
وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آَخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ  المائدة: 41
مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا   المائدة: 46
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلد السادس 2694
قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن بني إسرائيل كتبوا كتابا فاتبعوه ، وتركوا التوراة

 الخطأ الثانى : 




> (  لأن الترجمات تختلف في إستعمال بعض الكلمات وترتيبها، في حين ان المعنى لا يتغير)


ركز قولت فى جملتك (حين ان المعنى لا يتغير ) 

(الفانديك)(المزامير)(Ps-105-28)(ارسل ظلمة فاظلمت ولم يعصوا كلامه.) 
(الحياة)(المزامير)(Ps-105-28)( بعث ظلاما، تغشت به الأرض، ولكن المصريين عاندوا كلمته.)
هما عصوا كلامة ولا لم يعصوا كلامة ؟
(الفانديك)(أيوب)(Jb-19-26)(وبعد ان يفنى جلدي هذا وبدون جسدي ارى الله)
(العربية المشتركة)(أيوب)(Jb-19-26)(فتلبس هذه الأعضاء جلدي وبجسدي أعاين الله.) 
 هل سنرى بجسدنا ام بدونه ؟ ألا ترى عينك هذا التناقض كيف يجمع بين النصين ؟
(الفانديك)(أيوب)(Jb-24-12)(من الوجع اناس يئنون ونفس الجرحى تستغيث والله لا ينتبه الى الظلم)
(الكاثوليكية)(أيوب)(Jb-24-12)(في المدينة أناس ينتحبونوأنفاس المجروحين تستغيثوالله لا يلتفت إلى الصلاة .)
(اليسوعية)(أيوب)(Jb-24-12)( في المدينة أناس ينتحبون وأنفاس المجروحين تستغيث والله لا يلتفت إلى الصلاة . )
هل الله لا ينتبه للظلم أم الى الصلاة ؟
 شاهد معى عزيزى كيف حرف اليهود الكلام لانه ببساطة يهين الله ! ؟





​
اخيرا : أين رد على كل ما قولت ؟
 تناقضات المخطوطات ؟ تناقض النص العبرى مع النص السبعينى ؟ تناقض الفانديك مع اقدم مخطوطة متكامله ؟


----------



## joker46 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

متابع


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2013)

قال رسول الله : إن بني إسرائيل كتبوا كتابا 
اتبعوه ، وتركوا التوراة

عذرا اخ كرم الرشيدي على مداخلتي 
لكن استوقفتني هذه العباره 
كيف عرف نبيك بذلك ..؟؟؟
وما كان دليله على ذلك ..؟؟؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (17 نوفمبر 2013)

متـابع ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 نوفمبر 2013)

تسجيل متابعة ......


----------



## apostle.paul (17 نوفمبر 2013)

لما هرجع البيت هرد عليك


----------



## apostle.paul (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*استاذ كرم الرشيدى قبل ما اجاوب عليك ليك بعض الملاحظات

1- انت هنا فى منتدى مسيحى علمى اكاديمى يتعلم منه المسيحين والمسلمين على حد سواء وكن متاكدا ان طالما كتبت كلام فهو غير قابل للنقاش لانه شئ مثبت فانا لا احب السفسفطة والكلام الفارغ

2- ثانيا كل من تنقل عنهم ممن تعلمت منهم هم فى الاساس يتعلمون منا 

3- انت لم ترد على اى شئ فى اى شئ انت اقتبست جملتين من وسط كلامى وياريتك رديت انت قلت كلام ملوش علاقة بالموضوع 

تابع معايا .....
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*اولا انا تكلمت عن استقلالية نصوص العهدين القديم والجديد 

بالنسبة للقديم النص الفلسطينى والسكندرى والسامرى والجديد بيزنطى وسكندرى وغربى ولم تتكلم عن استقلالية نشوء النص واخذت تقول كلام ليس له علاقة بما قولته

فعلى سبيل المثال اعترضت على كلامى
*


> *يبقى كيف حرف النص ولم يتدخل احد طيلة قرون لتوحيده ؟؟؟
> *


*
وفوجئت بتقول ردا على الكلام السابق بالاتى

*


> *طبعا هذا الكلام خطأ ببساطة  لان الكثير تدخلوا فى المخطوطات وإليك الدليل :
> المهندس رياض يوسف داود: مدخلٌ إلى النَّقد الكِتابي, دار المشرق ببيروت - صـ23
> كان الكِتاب يُنْسَخ نَسْخ اليَد في  بداية العَصْر المسيحي, وكانوا يَنْسَخُون بأدوات كِتابيَّة بِدائيَّة, عن  نُسَخ مَنْسُوخة, ولقد أدْخَل النُّسّاخ الكثِير من التَّبْدِيل  والتَّعْدِيل على النُّصُوص وتَراكَمَ بَعْضُهُ على بَعْضِهِ الآخر, فكان  النُّص الذي وَصَلَ آخر الأمر مُثْقَلاً بألوان التَّبْدِيل التي ظَهَرَت  في عَدَدٍ كبيرٍ من القِراءات؛ فما إن يُصْدَر كتابٌ جديدٌ حتى تُنْشَر له  نُسْخاتٌ مَشْحُونَةٌ بالأغلاط.
> 
> ...


*

وطبعا دا كلام خطأ تماما 
لان فى فرق بين variants للنص وبين standraization 

النص القياسى للعهد الجديد تم توحيده فى القرن الثامن واصبح النص البيزنطى هو النص الشائع والقياسى قبل ذلك كان بينتقل النص بكل حرية دون قيود عليه ودون توحيد مانت نسخته  لا يمت بصلة لكلامى

فلا اعرف ما علاقة ما انت نسخته وبصقته فى الموضوع بكلامى عن ان النص لم يوحد طيلة قرون وانتقل بشكل من الحرية freely وهناك نساخ ايضا بالاخص السكندريين كانوا بينقلوا النص بصرامة strictly

راجع معايا كتاب *
*Der Text Des Neuen Testaments*

*لبربرا وكارت الاند قالت نفس الكلام اللى انا بقوله ان النص كان بينتقل بحرية بعكس العهد القديم اللى كان فيه النقل بصرامة والنص السكندرى ايضا يتميز بالنقل بصرامة  و تم توحيده او هيمنة  النص البيزنطى  كنص  قياسى للعهد الجديد*








*مش دايما النقل  بيكون مصدر للتعليم*

*ثانيا اعترضت على قولى بان مصطلح التحريف حرفيا يطبق على عثمان الذى وحد النص فى زمن مبكر وقضى على كل الاختلافات فى الهولوكوست الشهير

ودا يثبت ان نص القران انتقل  مقيداً بسلطة دينية تحاول ان توحد نصه بعد الالاف من الاختلافات والاقتتال بين القراء و لم يعد للقراءات  وجود وفوجئت بردك الهزيل وتقول

*


> *يفهم من كلامك أن عثمان جعله نصا واحد على غير رضا الصحابه بل وقهرهم على مصحفه ؟
> 
> عن مصعب بن سعد قال: أدركت الناس حين شقَّق عثمان ? المصاحف، فأعجبهم ذلك، أو قال: لم يعِبْ ذلك أحدٌ
> رواه الداني في المقنع في معرفة رسم  مصاحف الأمصار ص 18، ورواه ابن أبي داود في كتاب المصاحف باب اتفاق الناس  مع عثمان على جمع المصاحف، ص 19*


*
ودا كلام فارغ ومش قضيتى كان فى اتفاق ام اختلاف انا بيتكلم عن مراحل انتقال النص 

مانا ممكن اقولك ان اباء الكنيسة اتفقوا انهم يوحدوا النص

فهل غيرت فكرة الاتفاق على ان النص بالفعل تم توحيده فى زمن مبكر ولا يوجد وثيقة واحدة واحدة تتدل على شكل النص قبل توحيده فى زمن عثمان وكل القراءات التالية نشات من التقليد العثمانى لا غير ولا يوجد غيره 
*


> *لا اعلم من أتيت بأن عثمان انشا نص جديد هذا كلام غريب جدا ؟
> ما الدليل على ما تقول ؟
> هل كنت معاهم فرايت ما جمعه عثمان فى مصحف واحد وما حرق من المصاحف الاخرى فرايت فوارق بينها ؟
> إلا تعلم أن عثمان اخذ مصحفه اصلا من صدور الصحابة ؟ إلا تعلم أن هذا الامر كان بمشورة الصحابة الكبار ؟
> تقول ليس هناك علاقة بين نص عثمان والنص السابق أى ( جمع ابوبكر ومصاحف الصحابه ) !*


*
دا كله كلام نظرى وفارغ لانك لا تملك وثيقة واحدة ترجع لما قبل عثمان وتوحيده للنص تورينا ايه هو شكل النص فى الزمن السابق لخلافته فاخذت تغرد كالباقين فى كلام نظرى لا دليل عليه سوى فلان قال وعلان قال لكن هل يوجد دليل على شكل النص قبل توحيده وايه هو علاقته بالنص اللى جمعه عثمان

الاجابة لا يوجد سوى روايات لا يوجد ثمة دليل يثبتها 


وهنا انتهى كلامك الهزيل ولم تقتبس حرفا من الاتى
*


> *لكن  انا لدى تقاليد مختلفة للنص نشات بمعزولية تامة عن نظيره يؤكد حقيقة واحدة  ان  استحالة ان فى عصر مبكر تم اختراع نص جديد غير الذى كتبه الكتاب  الاصليين
> 
> ما حفظ فى النص السكندرى و البيزنطى والغربى
> وما حفظ فى النص الماسورى والسبعينى والسامرى
> ...


*

حاول مرة اخرى فانا الى الان لم اتكلم عن القراءات اللى نشات فى عصور لاحقة للنص ودا شئ طبيعى جدا جدا جدا

انا بتكلم عن اساس القضية هل تم تنقيح النص او انشاء نص جديد لا يمت للاصل لانشاء عقائد غير موجودة فى ايمان الكنيسة فى القرون الاولى ام النص انتقل  دون اى قيود عليه ونقل لنا رسالة المسيح بامانة 

جاوب على نفسك وانت تعرف

*


----------



## أَمَة (17 نوفمبر 2013)

ينقل للشبهات​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 نوفمبر 2013)

> المهندس رياض يوسف داود: مدخلٌ إلى النَّقد الكِتابي, دار المشرق ببيروت - صـ23
> كان الكِتاب يُنْسَخ نَسْخ اليَد في بداية العَصْر المسيحي, وكانوا يَنْسَخُون بأدوات كِتابيَّة بِدائيَّة, عن نُسَخ مَنْسُوخة, ولقد أدْخَل النُّسّاخ الكثِير من التَّبْدِيل والتَّعْدِيل على النُّصُوص وتَراكَمَ بَعْضُهُ على بَعْضِهِ الآخر, فكان النُّص الذي وَصَلَ آخر الأمر مُثْقَلاً بألوان التَّبْدِيل التي ظَهَرَت في عَدَدٍ كبيرٍ من القِراءات؛ فما إن يُصْدَر كتابٌ جديدٌ حتى تُنْشَر له نُسْخاتٌ مَشْحُونَةٌ بالأغلاط.
> 
> شنودة ماهر إسحاق: مخطوطات الكتاب المُقدَّس بلغاتها الأصلية, الأنبا رويس بالعباسية – صـ20. [وقد أظهر باك Pack في دراسته عن طريقة أوريجانوس في مُقارنة النُّصُوص الكتابية أنَّ أوريجانوس يُرجع الفروق في القراءات إلى أسباب أربعة هي: 1- أخطاء أثناء عملية النَّقل بالنَّساخة نتيجة انخفاض درجة التَّركيز عند النَّاسِخ في بعض الأحيان. 2- النُّسَخ التي يتلفها الهراطقة عمداً ببثّ أفكارهم فيها أثناء النَّساخة. 3- التَّعديلات التي يُجريها بعض النُّسّاخ عن وعي وبشيء من الاندفاع بهدف تصحيح ما يرون أنَّه أخطاء وقعت من نُسّاخ سابقين أو اختلاف عن القراءة التي اعتادوا سماعها. 4- تعديلات بهدف توضيح المعنى المقصود في العبارة.]



أتمنى  من الزميل  الذى إقتبس  هاتين الشظيتين من الاقتباسات 
أن يقرأ كل إقتباس *كاملاً فى سياق  النص  الاصلي الكامل  له *. بدلا من الاجتزاء. والبتر المُـــُغرض. 
ليكتشف   أن   إقتباساته مغرضه .. وموظفة توظيفاً خاصاً  لخدمة الهدف الذى يسعى هو لاثباته ..بيد ان النصوص الكاملة لكل اقتباس ...تنفي ما يود الزميل اثباته.
-----------------
حين تظهر للدارسين وجود بعض الاختلافات النصية فى مخطوطة اواكثر  .. - فى هذه الحالة - نقوم بمحاصرة  هذا التباين ودراسته وتحليله -وتبيان اسبابه .
وتوضيحه ..وتوضيح علاقته بالنص الاصلي[ ايجابا او سلباً] بطريقة تحليلية أكاديمية .. 
 لكن هذا لا يعنى بحال تحريف النص الاصلي -المضمون الذى تتوارثه الكنيسة .


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياريت محدش يسترسل معاه فى كلامه الفارغ الموضوع هينتهى بعد نقط معينة ما كتبه بخصوص سفر ايوب انا سبق ورديت عليه ومن الجهل ان تقتبس هذة الامثلة للدلالة على ان هناك قراءات فى الشواهد النصية  لان ما انت اقتبسته ليس قراءات مختلفة فى النص   بس هو مش موضوعنا منعا للتشتيت ياريت محدش يرد عليه  
*


----------



## كرم الرشيدى (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ردى الثانى*


المرحله الاولى : اخطاء قد وقعت فيها​ 


> تحاول ان توحد نصه بعد الالاف من الاختلافات



اولا : هاتلى دليل واحد على ما إدعيت على أن عثمان حرق المصاحف الاخرى لوجود الالاف الاختلافات  من حديث صحيح , أو رأى عالم بدليله , وإلا فأنت كاذب .
ثانيا:  تحاول إفهام القارئ أن عثمان بالكذب حذف المصاحف لاجل الاختلافات وبما أنك ستعجز عن إيجاد دليل واحد صحيح على أن عثمان حرق المصاحف لاجل الاختلافات التى هى بالالاف سأتطوع أنا واذكر لك بعض أسباب حذف عثمان للمصاحف :
_1كان بعض الصحابة يكتب بعض الكلمات التفاسيريه لبعض الايات أو كلمات الايات فخوفا من أن يدخل كلام الصحابى هذا فى متن الايات قرر حرق مصحفه.
 2_ كان بعض الصحابه بكتب حديث النبى بجوار بعض هذه الايات وخوفا أن يدخل النبى مع القرأن الكرين حرقوا المصاحف .

​


> والاقتتال بين القراء ..



اولا : للمره الثانيه عندما تتكلم فى  " الاسلاميات " لابد أن تأتى بدليل على ما تقول فلا كلام مرسل بينى وبينك وانا طلبت بالدليل فى مداخلتى الاولى ولم تأتى بدليل واحد صحيح على ما أدعيت ؟
ثانيا : واضح أنك لا تعرف أن تفرق بين القراءات والالسن فالقراءات التى لها قراء هذه ظهرت فى القرن الثانى إلى الثالث أما الالسن فهى ثابتة عند العرب حتى قبل نزول القرأن
( فنسبة الالسن لقبائل العرب ) و (نسبة القراءات للقراء ) فإن كان قتال بين القراء فهذا إذا يرجع للقرن الثانى فما دخل عثمان بهذا ؟ هذا إن حدث قتال اصلا ؟
القراء هما : إبن عامر اليحصبى  .. عبد الله إبن كثير  الدارى .. عاصم بن إبى النجود الاسدى .. ابوعمر إبن العلاء .. حمزه بن حبيب الزيات ..
 حمزة الكسائة النحوى ... خلف بن هشام بن ثعلب .. ... 
هؤلاء هم القراء فهل هؤلاء تقاتلوا مع بعض ؟



> و لم يعد للقراءات وجود



طبعا هذا كلام فى غاية الكوميديا لماذا ؟
  لانك لا تعلم الفرق بين القراءات والالسن فوقعت فى هذا الخلط والجهل  .. القراءات إختفت بعد حرق عثمان للمصاحف !  كيف ؟ والقراءات ظهرت فى القرن الثانى ؟ فحتى عندما حرق عثمان المصاحف الالسن لم تضيع فهى من دعائم العرب فلكل قبيله لسانه الذى يعتز به .
إلآ تعلم أن عثمان عندما كتب القراءان كتبة من مصحف ابوبكر ؟
 إلآ تعلم أن عثمان راعى فى كتابته الالسن السبعه فكتبه يطريقه تحتمل جميع الالسن ؟ 
إذا عثمان حافظ على الالسن السبعه ولم يضيعها . فلم التقاتل إذا  ؟



> مانا ممكن اقولك ان اباء الكنيسة اتفقوا انهم يوحدوا النص


انت متقدرش تقول الكلام دا ببساطة لانك  :
اولا : لا تملك الدليل عليه فهتقول كلام هتتورط بالاتيان بالدليل عليه ولن تجد دليل وانت تعرف هذا جيدا .
ثانيا :  كيف تقولوا أن أباء الكنيسه وحدوا النص ولكل كنيسه كتابة المقدس الخاص بها نسخة البروتستانت66سفر , نسخة الكاثوليك73سفر
ثالثا : شاهد الاباء الاوائل ماذا يقولون عن الاسفار ثم تحدث بعد ذلك على توحيد النص عند الاباء 
رابعا : لو انك تعلم أن الاباء الاول وحدوا النص لكنت سارعت بالاستشهاد به لكن تعلم ان الامر عكس ما تريد 
 
كليمندس الاسكندرى(ولد حوالى 150م-ت215م)... كان يؤمن بالراعى هرماس كسفر قانوني , يؤمن برسالة برنابا كسفر قانوني , يؤمن برؤيا بطرس كسفر قانونى
مصادر طقوس الكنيسة: الديداخي (تعاليم الرسل), دار نوبار - صــ57. ... دائرة المعارف الكتابية, حرف الباء, مادة: برنابا - رسالة برنابا.
أوريجانوس: [أمير مُفسِّري الكتاب المقدس ... لا يؤمن أن بولس كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين ولا يؤمن بقانونيتها  ,  لا يؤمن بسفر المكابيين الأول
  يوسابيوس القيصري: *تاريخ الكنيسة*, (كتاب 6 : فصل 25 : فقرة 12) .... 
المؤرخ الكنسى يوسابيوس القيصرى (264-340م)  ... انكر رسالة بطرس الثانية   , أنكر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى
(دائرة المعارف الكتابية ) .. (تاريخ الكنيسة كتاب *3 *فصل *3)*
ايريناوس (120_ 202م) هو الراجل صاحب الجليلة ... أنكر  كتاب الراعى هرماس
تاريخ الكنيسة . ك5 ف8 فقرة 7
وهذا غيض من فيض كثير لرجال الكنيسه فكيف تقول اباء الكنيسة اتفقوا انهم يوحدوا النص ؟ !



> لا تملك وثيقة واحدة ترجع لما قبل عثمان


نقل أى نص عبر الزمان يكون بطرقتين لا ثالث لهما وهما :
1_ حفظ الصدور :  وكان هو المتاح قديما لقلة الجلود وقلة الكتبة وقلة القراء مع العلم أن حفظ الصدور أمكن من حفظ السطور لانه لا ينتهى إلا بموت صحبه .
2_ حفظ السطور : وهو الكتابه على الجلود او الورق حديثا.
السؤال الان أى وثيقه تسأل عنها وثيقه محفوظة  وثيقه محفوظة حفظ الصدور إذا تسالنى عن ( القرأن والسنه)
وثيقه مكتوبة اذا القرأن الكريم أيضا ها هو مصحف عثمان منشور إرجع للنت وشاهده وأقراه جيدا وتعلم منه .
طلعا هذا بخلاف ما حدث للكتاب المقدس كله , فلا حفظوه مكتوبا بل أضاعو النسخ الاصليه ولا حفظوة فى صدورهم , بل زد على ذلك أن النسخ التى جائت عن النسخ عن النسخ الاصليه بها الكثير والكثير من الاختلافات مما أدى  لحاجتكم لعلم النقد النصى لتحديد أى القراءات الصحيحه وفى النهايه ألامر كله اجتهادى فقد يصيب وقد يخطئ .
إبهذه الطريقه يتم التعامل مع كلام الله ؟



> هل تم تنقيح النص :


لا اعلم ما فهمك لمعنى " تنقيح النص " ؟
فإن كنت تقصد أن النص به أخطاء وتم تصحيحه فى المخطوطات الاحدث فقد وقع هذا فى الكتاب المقدس .
وإن كنت تقصد تصحيحات داخل المخطوطة الواحده فقد وقع هذا أيضا فى كتابك المقدس.
وأن كنت تقصد تنقيح النص قياسا بالاصل , فالاصل ضائع .
 وأن كنت تقصد غير ذلك أرجو التوضيح منك ...




> انشاء نص جديد لا يمت للاصل


1_ اذا قصدت إنشاء نص جديد  كامل غير موجود فى النسخه الاصليه بالكامل .فهذا عبث فإنت إذا تحتاج النسخه الاصليه الضائعه لتقارن فتثبت الصواب من الخطأ . 
 2_إذا قصدت إنشاء نص جديد هو وجود نصوص وضعت فى المخطوطات الحديثه  بيد الكتبة بقصد او بغير قصد عن المخطوطات الاقدم ..
فهو أم ثابت يقينى كام من النصوص الموجودة فى المخطوطات الاقدم غير موجودة , لا فلا البرديات أقدم شاهد نصى غير متكامل , او السينائية مثلا أقدم شاهد نصى غير متكامل .



> منها ماهو تفسيري ومنها ماهو متحرر ومنها ما هو اقل دقة ..ومنها ماهو تعليمى توضيحى - وكلها على قدر من الحداثة.


اتفق معاك أن هناك نسخ تعليميه ونسخ توضيحيه وهناك نسخ حديثه وهناك نسخ قديمه ...
لكن ليس هذا ليس سبب إختلاف النسخ نهائى , السبب هو أن النسخ تعتمد على نصوص وأنت تعلم أن النصوص ثلاث :
النص المستلم : هو النص المعتمد على نص ايرازموس  ( ترجمة الفانديك )
النص النقدي :  النص المعتمد على المخطوطات الأقدم المكتشفة حديثا. ( الترجمة العربية المشتركة )
نص الاغلبية  : هو النص المعتمد على النص الموجود في أغلبية المخطوطات .
أعداد كثيرة جدا حذفتها ( الترجمة العربية المشتركة  " نص نقدى ) لان هذه ألاعداد غير موجوده فى أقدم المخطوطات وأصحها , بينما الاعداد المحذوفه أثبتتها ترجمة 
 ( الفانديك " نص مستلم ) لآنها إعتمدت على مخطوطات حديثه .
هل فهمت الان لماذا اتيت لك بتناقضات النسخ ووضعتها لك ؟
  مع الفارق بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ..


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*نبدأ على بركة الله
*


> *اولا  : هاتلى دليل واحد على ما إدعيت على أن عثمان حرق المصاحف الاخرى لوجود  الالاف الاختلافات  من حديث صحيح , أو رأى عالم بدليله , وإلا فأنت كاذب .*


*
المسيحى ابدا لن يكذب فلا يحتاجه لانه هو الاقوى على الاطلاق دائما الكذب شيمة العربان

الحكيكة عزيزى الصغير ان بالرغم من توحيد النص الا ان هناك الالاف من القراءات للحرف الواحد 

فان كان هناك الالاف من القراءات للحرف الواحد من الاحرف السبعة

فاين هى الاحرف السبعة ايها العزيز لكى نقارن نص القران الحالى بما كان عليه فى زمن محمدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارينى نص قرانك قبل هولوكوست عثمانك بدل ما اقطعلك لسانك 

*


> *ثانيا:   تحاول إفهام القارئ أن عثمان بالكذب حذف المصاحف لاجل الاختلافات وبما  أنك ستعجز عن إيجاد دليل واحد صحيح على أن عثمان حرق المصاحف لاجل  الاختلافات التى هى بالالاف سأتطوع أنا واذكر لك بعض أسباب حذف عثمان  للمصاحف :
> *_1كان  بعض الصحابة يكتب بعض الكلمات التفاسيريه لبعض الايات أو كلمات الايات  فخوفا من أن يدخل كلام الصحابى هذا فى متن الايات قرر حرق مصحفه.
> 2_ كان بعض الصحابه بكتب حديث النبى بجوار بعض هذه الايات وخوفا أن يدخل النبى مع القرأن الكرين حرقوا المصاحف .​


*
كلام فارغ بلا ادنى دليل سوى الفتى الاسلامى المعتاد

لانك لا تملك اصلا نص القران ما قبل عثمان فكيف تحدد ما هو فى نص غير موجود وتفتى وتقرر بالعافية وبدون اى علم ان النص كان يحوى كذا وتلك وانت لا تملك اصلا النص

هل رسولكم امر عثمانكم بحرق الاحرف الستة وابقاء حرف واحد من السبعة ام انه فتى عثمانى لما وجد ان اختلاف القراء قد تعاظم وكثر

تعالى نقرا كدا يا حبيب قلبى

*
*ما كان اختلاف القراء في الأمصار في عهد عثمان في هذه القراءات المشهورة  بيننا الآن، إنما كان الاختلاف في اللغات التي كان مرخَّصًا بها، فمنهم من  لم يعلم نسخها عند قراءة جبريل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في العرضات  الأخيرة.
لقد اشتدّ الأمر في ذلك، وعظم اختلافهم، وتشبَّث كل فريق بما  يقرأ، زاعمًا أن غيره هو الباطل الذي لا ريب فيه، ووقع الخلاف بين أهل  العراق وأهل الشام عندما اجتمعوا في غزوة أرمينية، فقرأت كل طائفة بما روي  لها، وتنازعوا أمرهم بينهم، وأظهر بعضهم تكفير بعض، وتبرأ بعضهم من بعض،  وكان معهم حذيفة بن اليمان كما ذكر البخاري والترمذي، وقد ذكرا أنَّ حذيفة  عندما آب من هذه الغزوة دخل إلى عثمان قبل أن يدخل إلى أهله فقال: أدرك هذه  الأمة قبل أن تهلك، قال عثمان: في ماذا؟ قال: في كتاب الله، إني حضرت هذه  الغزوة، وجمعت ناسًا من العراق والشام والحجاز، ووصف له ما كان من الاختلاف  والتكفير، وقال: إني أخشى عليهم أن يختلفوا في كتابهم كما اختلف اليهود.
أفزع  هذا الأمر عثمان التقيّ كما أفزع المؤمنين الذي علموا ذلك النبأ الخطير،  ولكن الفزع لم يوهن العزيمة بل شحذها، ولم يضعف الإرادة بل حفزها، وكانت  عزمة ذي النورين عثمان.

نص ما قبل عثمان لم يكن موحدا واختلف القراء فى الامصار المختلفة ووصل الى حد ان كل فريق يدعى انه يملك الحق والاخر باطل وكفروا بعض

انى كتاب دى اللى انت جاى تتكلم عنه يا امة التحريف والتزوير والتواطئ والنصب العلنى 

*


> *اولا  : للمره الثانيه عندما تتكلم فى  " الاسلاميات " لابد أن تأتى بدليل على  ما تقول فلا كلام مرسل بينى وبينك وانا طلبت بالدليل فى مداخلتى الاولى ولم  تأتى بدليل واحد صحيح على ما أدعيت ؟
> ثانيا : واضح أنك لا  تعرف أن تفرق بين القراءات والالسن فالقراءات التى لها قراء هذه ظهرت فى  القرن الثانى إلى الثالث أما الالسن فهى ثابتة عند العرب حتى قبل نزول  القرأن
> ( فنسبة الالسن لقبائل العرب ) و (نسبة القراءات للقراء ) فإن كان قتال بين القراء فهذا إذا يرجع للقرن الثانى فما دخل عثمان بهذا ؟ هذا إن حدث قتال اصلا ؟*


*

تملايذ السلفى اللى اسمه التاعب بصمجية على الاخر 

اقرا كدا معايا يا تلميذى الصغير

**وروي عن أنس أنه قال: اختلفوا في القرآن على عهد  عثمان حتى اقتتل الغلمان والمعلمون فبلغ ذلك عثمان، فقال: عندي تكذبون،  وتلحنون فيه، فمن نأى عني، كان أشد تكذيبا وأكثر لحنا يا أصحاب محمد:  اجتمعوا فاكتبوا للناس إمام فاجتمعوا فكتبوا فكانوا إذا اختلفوا وتدارءوا  في آية قالوا: هذه أقرأها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلانا فيرسل  إليه فيقال له كيف
أقرأك؟ فيقول: كذا وكذا فيكتبونها وقد تركوا لذلك  مكانا قال ابن سيرين: إنما كانوا يؤخرونه، لينظروا أحدثهم بالعرضة الأخيرة  فيكتبون على قوله.*

*راجع هنا*
*
مش فاهم بتعترض ليه والقراء فى زمن عثمان كانوا بيكفروا بعض ووصل بيهم الصراع  للاقتتال 

*


> *طبعا هذا كلام فى غاية الكوميديا لماذا ؟
> لانك لا تعلم الفرق بين القراءات والالسن  فوقعت فى هذا الخلط والجهل  .. القراءات إختفت بعد حرق عثمان للمصاحف !   كيف ؟ والقراءات ظهرت فى القرن الثانى ؟ فحتى عندما حرق عثمان المصاحف  الالسن لم تضيع فهى من دعائم العرب فلكل قبيله لسانه الذى يعتز به .
> إلآ تعلم أن عثمان عندما كتب القراءان كتبة من مصحف ابوبكر ؟
> إلآ تعلم أن عثمان راعى فى كتابته الالسن السبعه فكتبه يطريقه تحتمل جميع الالسن ؟
> إذا عثمان حافظ على الالسن السبعه ولم يضيعها . فلم التقاتل إذا  ؟*


*
يا ابنى انت بتتكلم عن شئ مجهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول لا وجووووووووووووووووود له

لا يوجد اى نص للقران يسبق فى زمنه ما جمعه عثمان كل دا عبط رسمى

ايه هى الاحرف السبعة ....... منعرفش واتحدى امتك  فرد فرد من كبيرها لصغيرها يقولى ايه هى الاحرف السبعة اللى نزل بيها القران دى وراحت فين 

طيب مصاحف الصحابة اللى مازال منها يوجد احاديث صحيحة فى الصحاح بتروى عنهم قراءات مخالفة لما فى الحرف العثمانى ... ملهاش وجود

طيب ليه ظهر الالاف من القراءات فى حين ان تم توحيد النص على حرف واحد .... برضة منعرفش

طيب ايه علاقة نص عثمان بسابقه ..... معندناش دليل 

انت من الاخر لا يوجد لديك اى تاريخ لنص القران سوى اخرس يا كافر نص القران متواتر 

سيبك من الاساطير واتعلموا ازاى تنقدوا النصوص بالعلم مش بالعواطف

يتبع للرد على تلميذ التاعب الصغير
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2013)

> انت متقدرش تقول الكلام دا ببساطة لانك  :
> اولا : لا تملك الدليل عليه فهتقول كلام هتتورط بالاتيان بالدليل عليه ولن تجد دليل وانت تعرف هذا جيدا .
> ثانيا :  كيف تقولوا أن أباء الكنيسه وحدوا النص ولكل كنيسه كتابة المقدس الخاص بها نسخة البروتستانت66سفر , نسخة الكاثوليك73سفر
> ثالثا : شاهد الاباء الاوائل ماذا يقولون عن الاسفار ثم تحدث بعد ذلك على توحيد النص عند الاباء
> رابعا : لو انك تعلم أن الاباء الاول وحدوا النص لكنت سارعت بالاستشهاد به لكن تعلم ان الامر عكس ما تريد


*يا طفلى العزيز 

مهو دا اخرة العلام عند السلفيين الجهلاء بيعلمكوا علوم اكبر من عقله 

كلامك كان على ان الصحابة اتفقوا على جمع عثمان وانا بقولك اتفاقهم او اختلافهم لا يعنينى فى شئ لانه لن يغير حقيقة ان النص بالفعل تم توحيده والقضاء على اى اختلافات وانتقل تحت سلطان السلطة الدينية وليس انتقال بحرية وقولتلك انى ممكن اقولك بنفس الكيفية ان اباء الكنيسة اتفقوا على توحيد النص

دا مش معناه انى بقرر انهم وحدوا النص دا معناه ان دا محصلش وهما موحدوش النص والنص فضل ينتقل بما فيه من قراءات لمدة قرون دون ان ياخذ النص السريانى سلطة اعلى من باقى النصوص وياخذ شكل النص السلطوى بعد حوالى 8 قرون 

فانت لا تفهم كلامى فكيف ترد على كلام انت لا تفهمه

ثانيا احنا بنتكلم عن النص تقوم انت داخلى فى النقد الاعلى وتتكلم عن القانونية

ما علاقة قانون الكتاب بتوحيد النص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وادى اخرة السلفيين وعلامهم*




> نقل أى نص عبر الزمان يكون بطرقتين لا ثالث لهما وهما :
> 1_ حفظ الصدور :  وكان هو المتاح قديما لقلة الجلود  وقلة الكتبة وقلة القراء مع العلم أن حفظ الصدور أمكن من حفظ السطور لانه  لا ينتهى إلا بموت صحبه .
> 2_ حفظ السطور : وهو الكتابه على الجلود او الورق حديثا.
> السؤال الان أى وثيقه تسأل عنها وثيقه محفوظة  وثيقه محفوظة حفظ الصدور إذا تسالنى عن ( القرأن والسنه)


*حبى الصدور دى تروح تتبلها ببقسماط وبيض وتقليها للمودام انا بتكلم عن نقد نصوص مش كنتاكى انا عايز وثيقة واحدة لشكل النص قبل زمن عثمان نقارن بين النص فى زمن عثمان بالنص فى خلافه سابقيه هل لديك شئ غير الصدور اللى ماتت وراحت معاها النصوص فى التربة*


> طلعا هذا  بخلاف ما حدث للكتاب المقدس كله , فلا حفظوه مكتوبا بل أضاعو النسخ  الاصليه ولا حفظوة فى صدورهم , بل زد على ذلك أن النسخ التى جائت عن النسخ  عن النسخ الاصليه بها الكثير والكثير من الاختلافات مما أدى  لحاجتكم لعلم  النقد النصى لتحديد أى القراءات الصحيحه وفى النهايه ألامر كله اجتهادى فقد  يصيب وقد يخطئ .


*اة احنا بنتعرف ان النسخ اللى كتبها الكتاب الاصليين ضاعت وما عاد ليها وجود

لدى الشجاعة للاعتراف بهذا ولا يضيرينى فى شئ ولا يؤثر فى ايمانى بالنص

وانت لازم تعترف ان معندكش اصلا كتاب رسولك اتكل على الله مات وساب شوية مراهقين سارحين فى حوارى مكة نزلوا جمعوا منهم نصوص مبعثرة عملتوها كتاب وبعدين لاقيتوا الدنيا خربت رحتوا مجمعينه تانى

يعنى الموضوع عندك مش بس النسخة الاصلية ضاعت انت معندكش نسخة اصلية اصلا

اة واحنا بنتعرف ان النسخ فيها قراءات

وانت لازم تعترف ان نسخ قرانك فيها قراءات 

محدش احسن من حد

بس انت لازم تعترف ان لدى وثائق ترجع لما قبل الصراعات الكرستولوجية والهرطوقية تحفظ النص فى القرن الثانى والثالث وانت لا تملك محصف عثمانك ولا حتى نسخة منه

فمن فضلك تبقى تجبلى صدور المؤمنين نفحص نص القران فيها علشان نشوف مدى اتفاقه مع النصوص اللاحقة فى العصور الاخرى

بتقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


الصدور اتحللت وبقت تراب ؟؟؟؟؟

اة طيب ابقى شوفلى هتجبلى شهادة صدورهم ازاى عن النص فى زمنهم 

قال صدور قال 

*


> _  اذا قصدت إنشاء نص جديد  كامل غير موجود فى النسخه الاصليه بالكامل .فهذا  عبث فإنت إذا تحتاج النسخه الاصليه الضائعه لتقارن فتثبت الصواب من الخطأ .
> 2_إذا قصدت إنشاء نص جديد هو وجود نصوص وضعت فى المخطوطات الحديثه  بيد الكتبة بقصد او بغير قصد عن المخطوطات الاقدم ..
> فهو أم ثابت يقينى كام من النصوص الموجودة فى  المخطوطات الاقدم غير موجودة , لا فلا البرديات أقدم شاهد نصى غير متكامل ,  او السينائية مثلا أقدم شاهد نصى غير متكامل .


*هو مين الحيمار اللى علمكوا النقد النصى ؟؟؟؟

يا حبيبى هفهمك وياريت تبقى تتعلم منا وتسيبك من شوية السلفيين اللى انت بتقرالهم

استقلالية النصوص لدينا تثبت شئ واحد ان ما حفظته التقاليد النصية المختلفة منقول من اقدم نص حفظ فى الكنيسة وتلغى فكرة اسطورة ان المسيحين جمعوا بعضشيهم فى قعدة عرب وقالوا ما تيجى نعمل نص جديد وسيبك من النص اللى احنا استلمناه  

فكرة ان المسيحين عملوا نص جديد مش مجرد نسخوا ما سلم اليهم من قبل الرسل دى فكرة عبثية واسطورية لان ما يوجد لدى يؤكد عكس ذلك

انا غير محتاج ان ارى ما كان فى اول مخطوطة لاعرف شكل النص لان النص محفوظ فى شواهده واستقلالية شواهده وتنوعها وانتشارها يعطينا ما يقوله النص دون ان نشك فى خلاف ذلك


ازاى انت بترد على وانت مش فهم كلامى اصلا

*


> *لا اعلم ما فهمك لمعنى " تنقيح النص " ؟
> فإن كنت تقصد أن النص به أخطاء وتم تصحيحه فى المخطوطات الاحدث فقد وقع هذا فى الكتاب المقدس .
> وإن كنت تقصد تصحيحات داخل المخطوطة الواحده فقد وقع هذا أيضا فى كتابك المقدس.
> وأن كنت تقصد تنقيح النص قياسا بالاصل , فالاصل ضائع .
> وأن كنت تقصد غير ذلك أرجو التوضيح منك ...*


*
تنقيح النص اللى اقصده بمعنى ان النص ادخل اليه تعديلات جوهرية فى زمن مبكر جدا لادخال عقائد وافكار ايمانية لا يحويه 

ما لدى من شواهد ينفى فكرة تنقيح النص المبكر


والى الان انت لم ترد على بحرف واحد

والى الان لم ترد على فكرتى الاساسية فى شواهد النص المستقلة التى اخذ كل منها طريقا مستقلا فى نشأته بعيدا عن الاخر

حاول مرة اخرى او تابع معنا فى المنتدى واقرا هنا ستتعلم الكثير بدلا من مستنقعات الجهل 
*


----------



## كرم الرشيدى (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*غريبة*




> *الحكيكة عزيزى الصغير ان بالرغم من توحيد النص الا ان هناك الالاف من القراءات للحرف الواحد*


 كلام مرسل بدون دليل صحيح 


> *فاين هى الاحرف السبعة ايها الفاشل لكى نقارن نص القران الحالى بما كان عليه فى زمن محمدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 الاحرف السبعه قبل القران ... فحتى لو عثمان حرق المصاحف بالاسنه الاخرى ..
فما دخل ضياع الاحرف بحرق عثمان للمصاحف ..ههههههه


> *ارينى نص قرانك قبل هولوكوست عثمانك بدل **ما اقطعلك لسانك*


  بداية الهروب شتائم .. هههههههه


> *لانك لا تملك اصلا نص القران ما قبل عثمان فكيف تحدد ما هو فى نص غير موجود وتفتى وتقرر بالبلطجة وبدون اى علم ان النص كان يحوى كذا وتلك وانت لا تملك اصلا النص*


 يارب على الغباء لما نقول عثمان فيه روايات لنا تقول انه اخد المصاحف من صدور الصحابه ومن مصحف ابوبكر وكتبه يحتمل الالسن السبعه .
هههههههههههههههههههههه


> *لقد اشتدّ الأمر في ذلك، وعظم اختلافهم*


  هاتلى الدليل الصحيح على ما ادعيت هاتلى المصدر الصحيح ع الكلام دا 
مصدرى حديث القران , الحديث الصحيح إجماع العلماء .


> *نص ما قبل عثمان لم يكن موحدا واختلف القراء فى الامصار المختلفة ووصل الى حد ان كل فريق يدعى انه يملك الحق والاخر باطل وكفروا بعض*


 كلام ف موزانين العلماء طز فش ملهوش قيمه ببساطة لانه ليس عليه دليل صحيح


> *تملايذ التاعب " العبيط " بصمجية على الاخر*


  شتائم كبداية للهروب ههههه


> *حتى اقتتل الغلمان والمعلمون*


 طيب هو دا حديث ؟ طيب صحة الرواية اللة نقلتها أيه ؟ ههههههههه

حتى الان انت عاجز على الاجابة على اسئلتى وبتتهرب ف الاسلاميات وياريت حتى عارف تجيب معلومة اسلاميه موثقه كله كلام مرسل فى كلام مسل ​


----------



## كرم الرشيدى (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد الجديد*


[FONT=&quot] المرحله الثانيه : تأصيل ما أقوله تأصيل علمى [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] سوف أبدا حوار تحريف الكتاب المقدس من بدايته وسوف يرى الجميع بعينيه كيف تم التحريف ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مبدا عام : نتفق عليه وهو أن أصل الكتاب المقدس ضاع ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] هذا أمر محل إجماع لا خلاف عليه بين الجميع فأصل هذا الكتاب ضائع .. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لماذا ضاع ؟ كيف ضاع ؟ هذه ليست مشكلتنا الان [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]سؤال اول : هل كان نساخ مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس محترفون أم أنهم هواة ؟ وهل جميعهم مسيحيون ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يجيب على هذا السؤال العلامة بروس ميتزجر فيقول :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لم يكن إلاشخاص الذين قاموا بنسخ النصوص المسيحيه الاولى ... محترفون يمتهنون النسخ  ... وانما كانوا ببساطة كانوا هم ألافراد القادرين على القراءاة والكتابة من بين اعضاء الطائفه المسيحيه لديهم القده والقوت لانجاز هذا العمل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولذلك فالمعظم ان لم يكونوا هواة فى فن النسخ وبلا شك تسرب عدد ضخم من الاخطاء داخل مخطوطاتهم التى كانوا ينسخونها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][[/FONT][FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?Lsm6gl]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]يقول بروس ميتزجر :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فى القرن الرابع أصبحت المسيحيه معترفا بها فى الدولة فمن الطبيعى أن تقوم مصانع الكتب التجارية بإنتاج نسخ من العهد الجديد ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بحيث طان يجلس العديد من الكتبة المتدربين مسيحين وغير مسيحين .... [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][[/FONT][FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?6ckq4u]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]هذه هى النقطة الاهم فتحريف الكتاب المقدس لم يكن صدفه أو جاء هكذا قاموا فوجدوا الكتاب قد حرف ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أو القوم قرروا تحريف الكتاب فجأة بدون مقدمات ... الامر غير كل هذا ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فقد وجدت العوامل التى مهدت لهذا الامر وهى :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1_ ضياع النسخه الاصليه للكتاب المقدس بعهديه الجديد والقديم  . ( متفق عليه بيننا )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 _  نتج عن ضياع النسخه الاصليه بعدها بقرون أقوم يريدون كتابة الكتاب الذى ضاع ,  فكان من كتب هذا أقوام غير مؤهلين لكتابة كلام الرب لدرجة  أم ممن كتب هذه الكتاب أشخاص وثنيون .. !!! ومنهم من كان لا يعرف انه يكتب كلام الرب ... !![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][[/FONT][FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?6ckq4u]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]هل يفعل هذا مع كتاب المفترض نسبتها إلى الرب ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهنا لنا سؤال مهم : ما المفترض فى كتاب ضائع الاصل , ثم وسٌد كتابة الناسخه التى تفرق عن الاصل الضائع قرون وقرون .. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ما المفترض فى هذه الكتاب ؟ كيف سيكون حالها ؟ مدى تطابقها م الاصل الضائع ؟ كيف تعامل معها الناس وقتئذ ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هنا تأتى النقطة الثالثه وهى :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3_  وجود أخطاء وتحريفات داخل هذه المخطوطات المنسوخه .. لا تستغرب فهذا أمر واقع داخل المخطوطات بإجماع الجميع والسؤال هنا .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ما هذا الاخطاء ؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ما حجمها ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] من تسبب فيها ؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل هناك من حاول تصليحها ؟[/FONT]
[[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?hokPh3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/FONT]​
[[FONT=&quot]url=http://www.gulfup.com/?00vAs3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/FONT]​


----------



## كرم الرشيدى (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لست ان الجاهل بل من نسخ كتابك المقدس هو الجاهل 


​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2013)

> كلام مرسل بدون دليل صحيح


*مرسل ايه يا حاج هو رابعة عملتلكوا تخلف عقلى 

انت متعرف ان فى الالاف من القراءات بين الروايات الحالية

فى معاجم مجمعة القراءات القرانية ابقى عد كمية القراءات وتعالى كلمنى

وكل دا للحرف الواحد اللى جمع القران عليه فى زمن عثمان

حمله من هنا

*


> *الاحرف السبعه قبل القران ... فحتى لو عثمان حرق المصاحف بالاسنه الاخرى ..
> فما دخل ضياع الاحرف بحرق عثمان للمصاحف ..ههههههه*


*
الاحرف قبل القران ؟

سبحان من ابدعك

مع ان القران اصلا نزل على سبعة احرف ازاى الاحرف قبل القران ؟

طيب وعثمان عمل ايه؟

جمع القران على حرف واحد

اقرا فى كتاب الطرق الحكمية لابن القيم

**ومن ذلك : **جمع * *عثمان * *رضي الله عنه الناس على حرف واحد من الأحرف السبعة **التي أطلق لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القراءة بها ، لما كان ذلك مصلحة . فلما خاف الصحابة رضي** الله عنهم على الأمة أن يختلفوا في القرآن ، ورأوا أن جمعهم على حرف واحد أسلم ، وأبعد من وقوع الاخت**لاف : فعلوا ذلك ، ومنعوا الناس من القراءة بغيره*

*راحت فين باقى الاحرف ؟؟؟؟؟ كلتها المعزة ؟ صح*



> بداية الهروب شتائم .. هههههههه


*مش المسيحى اللى بيهرب دا تنساه 

المهم ورينى فين الشتيمة

هل قلت لك مثلا " اعضض بهن ابيك "

*


> *يارب على الغباء لما نقول عثمان فيه روايات لنا تقول انه اخد المصاحف من صدور الصحابه ومن مصحف ابوبكر وكتبه يحتمل الالسن السبعه .*


*
اة اسم الله عليك روايات 

الروايات دى تعملها للعيال فى الزاوية على ناصية شارعكم انا بقة عايز دليل مادى على شكل النص

يعنى تقولى المخطوط رقم كذا يسبق ما فعله عثمان وفيه شكل النص هكذا وبمقارنته بالنص فى خلافة عثمان يثبت ان ما جمع فى عهد عثمان هو نفسه النص المتداول بين المسلمين فى الزمن السابق لخلافته وساعتها اقولك شكرا ومع السلامة 

فين بقة الدليل ؟

دا السؤال

*


> *هاتلى الدليل الصحيح على ما ادعيت هاتلى المصدر الصحيح ع الكلام دا
> مصدرى حديث القران , الحديث الصحيح إجماع العلماء .*


*
ايه حديث القران ؟؟؟؟ 

هو انت مش من شوية اتجعصت اوى وقولولتى بص يا كافر عندى روايات بتقول ان النص فى عهد عثمان هو نفسه فى عهد ابو بكر

ولما اقتبست برضة روايات بتثبت عظم اختلافات الرواة واقتتالهم بتقولى انا مليش دعوة بالروايات 

هل اصابك نوع من التأخر العقلى 
*


> *كلام ف موزانين العلماء طز فش ملهوش قيمه ببساطة لانه ليس عليه دليل صحيح*


*
هو انا مالى هو انا اللى قولت انا اقتبست من كتاب بيحكى جمع عثمان للقران

مش عاجبك كلامهم اتحرقوا انتوا الاتنين

*


> *طيب هو دا حديث ؟ طيب صحة الرواية اللة نقلتها أيه ؟ ههههههههه*


*
مش عجباك الرواية هاتلى ما يناقضها
*


> *حتى الان  انت عاجز على الاجابة على اسئلتى وبتتهرب ف الاسلاميات وياريت حتى عارف  تجيب معلومة اسلاميه موثقه كله كلام مرسل فى كلام مسل *


*
على فكرة انا اللى بسال وانت اللى بتجاوب 

ازاى يا حبة عين خالتو هعجز عن السؤال 

هو اللى بيتعجز عنه الاجابة ولا السؤال

مازالنا منتظرين دليلك لشكل النص فى مرحلة ما قبل عثمان لمقارنته بالنص فى عهد عثمان


*


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 نوفمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]مجرد سؤال بسيط
عند قول الاستاذ كرم 


> هذه هى النقطة الاهم فتحريف الكتاب المقدس لم يكن صدفه أو جاء هكذا قاموا فوجدوا الكتاب قد حرف ...


وهو بيقصد التحريف فى القرون الاولى
او ما قبل القرن السادس
(وسؤالى الا يخالف هذا قول القران الكريم؟؟حينما دع وقال ليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل الله فيه؟)
يعنى انا كشخص مسيحى هصدق حضرتك؟ولا اصدق القران الكريم؟
[/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رغم ان الحديث عن الانتقال النصى وليس عن القانونية


> رابعا : لو انك تعلم أن الاباء الاول وحدوا النص لكنت سارعت بالاستشهاد به لكن تعلم ان الامر عكس ما تريد
> 
> كليمندس الاسكندرى(ولد حوالى 150م-ت215م)... كان يؤمن بالراعى هرماس كسفر قانوني , يؤمن برسالة برنابا كسفر قانوني , يؤمن برؤيا بطرس كسفر قانونى
> مصادر طقوس الكنيسة: الديداخي (تعاليم الرسل),  دار نوبار - صــ57. ... دائرة المعارف الكتابية, حرف الباء, مادة: برنابا -  رسالة برنابا.
> ...


اسئلك ما دخل هولاء فى تقنين الاسفار؟
كيف يتم تقنين الاسفار ؟


----------

